# counters/tables???



## piske (Jun 5, 2020)

what are people using for counters/tables in kitchens? there are so many small appliances and place setting stuff for kitchens/dining but no actual kitchen counters?


----------



## Fendi (Jun 5, 2020)

I had to use a wooden chest as my “counters” in my kitchen and customized it to be black due to the lack of variety as well. I think it’s a good alternative, since it almost looks like cupboards.

It seems like the only way to get a kitchen counter is if you use the ironwood kitchen set. Though I opted to use the system kitchen instead. 

The lack of kitchen counters and tables is really annoying though


----------



## piske (Jun 5, 2020)

ah i’ve never seen the wooden chest, i’ll have to take a look! i know! there’s the diner counter i guess but that is a very specific look :T

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

i have the ironwood recipes but i have the kitchen island as my center piece and i feel like that doesn’t match.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 5, 2020)

i use open frame kitchen and stalls.


----------



## Fendi (Jun 5, 2020)

fens said:


> ah i’ve never seen the wooden chest, i’ll have to take a look! i know! there’s the diner counter i guess but that is a very specific look :T
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> i have the ironwood recipes but i have the kitchen island as my center piece and i feel like that doesn’t match.



I actually got the idea from someone else, here's a screenshot of how my kitchen looks like!


----------



## KayDee (Jun 5, 2020)

there’s also the lecture hall desk, which I think is very versatile or even the basic teacher’s desk


----------



## piske (Jun 5, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> i use open frame kitchen and stalls.
> 
> View attachment 270242


that’s a good idea too! how cool!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



Fendi said:


> I actually got the idea from someone else, here's a screenshot of how my kitchen looks like!



ahhh, that looks super nice! maybe part of the problem is i’m setting up on the second floor and that’s such a big space

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



KayDee said:


> there’s also the lecture hall desk, which I think is very versatile or even the basic teacher’s desk



oh, yes! the lecture hall desk! good idea. glad i made this thread, i’m not very creative so this is super helpful!


----------



## aetherene (Jun 5, 2020)

I use the black and white teacher's desk as my countertops and turned them around so you see the back portion.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 5, 2020)

I've used the wooden mini-table customized to have a tablecloth, fruit cardboard boxes for some shabby cuteness, the ironwood set's cupboard and tables, the burners on the oven to display teakettles or the frying pan, etc. I feel like there may not be a lot of furniture explicitly named "kitchen counter" but there are plenty of options. However, the DIY fairy doesn't do a great job distributing those options. The game ought to have set up the player with all the necessities early on because it's not exciting to have to "discover" a basic end table through RNG.

Also, fished up tires should be usable as end tables. I had to get that off of my chest.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 5, 2020)

Fendi said:


> I actually got the idea from someone else, here's a screenshot of how my kitchen looks like!


Omg I LOVE this!! I'd love that irl too! What's the item with the sink called?


----------



## Fendi (Jun 5, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Omg I LOVE this!! I'd love that irl too! What's the item with the sink called?



Thank you! I'm flattered 

It's the system kitchen in black! It's a singular item that has the cupboard, stove and sink - pretty ideal to be honest! They come in a variety of colours too!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ve seen the fireplaces being used flipped backwards looks pretty nice, but not if you want that drawer type look.


----------



## ceribells (Jun 5, 2020)

I like to use the plain sink, customized, and the gas range. Maybe it's just the old apartments/houses I've lived in, but I like the mismatched look.
But for your actual question: wood mini or low tables, or sometimes ironwood stuff (not the kitchen though!).
I think using dressers is really creative! I'm hoping to incorporate more of the fruit themed furniture into my kitchen soon.


----------

